# Recommended Leader Strength?



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

Question: what size leader do you recommend for trolling? 

When I'm out there, I'm primarily interested inwahoo,dolphin, and sails (I'm not set up for marlin/swords) and I prefer lighter action outfits if I can get away with it. But, I'm mystified by the options of 150 lb to 300 lb leader strenght and even wire. I would really like to stay away from wire, but am interested in what "the more experienced" have to say about the subject.

Thanks,

Ranger Rick


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

It really depends on where you are at and what lures. We pull 100lb mono on the riggers alot, but if we are up shallow or get cut off we'll put 86lb single strand. We put 300lb mono on our lures and pull wahoo baits on wire.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

#150,maybe #100 is about the minimum. #250+ is the norm if your primarily trying to hook wahoo and billfish to prevent breakoffs and toothings as well as tailwhipping. Singlestrand wires great since its small in diameter,strong and can't really be seen while trolling but has its down side with kinking after a hard strike. Once ya go out enough you'll get a feel for what works on certain fish and make adjustments when keepin it real goes wrong:banghead


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

250# on small lures islanders, small moldcraftsand such. 300or 350# on on big baits and wahoo baits. Good luck


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess I'll start out with 200 or 250 mono and maybe add a short length of wire to my wahoo rigs. Thanks for the information.

*Would anyone care to comment on what their favorite wahoo lures are?*

I have been trying to find a purple/black plug but haven't found one yet. What brands of diving plugs hold up best? What colors work out here?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

First...leaders. What Dave said, 250# on the small stuff, (except for tuna). 3-400# on the big lures. I personally don't use wire, even on wahoo lures. 

Far as lures, several are effective. As are several methods. The boats that can do 15-18 knots on plane or displacing tend to high speed. Big bullet head like a Mylure behind a 10 foot leader and a 2-4 pound trolling weight. Pulling yo-zuris or other diving plugsgets it's fair share too. Surface baits such as Ilanders take thier share. Biggest thing is to find the fish first. Know where they will be on a consistant basis such as underwater structure or weedlines or debris. Not a hard fish to catch. Ususally one good run then skip on in to the boat.


----------

